# Asian supermarkets = gold mines!



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've seen it written here before and I've been into several, but today I went in to a local one specifically looking for dog food and was amazed! Some of the goodies I saw:

Chicken hearts / gizzards / feet / liver 
Pork brains / feet / hearts / liver / placenta / head meat
Duck quarters / liver / gizzards / tongues! 
Whole, skinned rabbit 
A 30 foot long counter with several types of whole fish
Plus all sorts of other cuts of meat 

I had to get out of there before I went on a shopping spree. My dog has weeks before she gets some of that good stuff so I didn't want any temptations!

If you have one of these close by and you haven checked it out, DO IT!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I really need to find an Asian market in my area. We have a Middle Eastern one though. I should check that one out!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There's a big one in Dallas - I'm going to be in Dallas tomorrow and was so excited to go, but it turns out i have no one to go with me and I'll have Snorkels. I bet they won't let me shop with Snorkels in the basket!


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

How hot is Dallas this time of year? I'm sure someone will oppose, but I'm sure you could run in, fill up your cart with goodies and be back to the car within 20 minutes! With proper ventilation and a short timeframe, your dog will be just fine in the car for short errands. It obviously all depends on the temperature. If you get a chance to go in there I would highly recommend it!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Especially if you can also park your car in the shade or underground parking lot. Just realised it's winter over there for you guys, so shouldn't be too hot??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maligatork9 said:


> How hot is Dallas this time of year? I'm sure someone will oppose, but I'm sure you could run in, fill up your cart with goodies and be back to the car within 20 minutes! With proper ventilation and a short timeframe, your dog will be just fine in the car for short errands. It obviously all depends on the temperature. If you get a chance to go in there I would highly recommend it!


i think about 60. Maybe I should take Rebel to guard her. I feel like someone would bust in and cart her off (cause she's so cute you know) but with both her and Rebel I have left them in the car to do short trips into the grocery store. No one is going to break a window with him inside, I don't think.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Especially if you can also park your car in the shade or underground parking lot. Just realised it's winter over there for you guys, so shouldn't be too hot??


We are having a really warm winter through most of the US, but we haven't had very many days in the last month I wouldn't leave a dog in a car for 10-15 minutes. I'm just more scared someone will steal the car with her in it, or you know some people are just mean and nasty people and they might hurt her on purpose cause she would be by herself.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, I understand your fears but they should be good! Especially for a short trip and under the shade if it's a little warm.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maligatork9 said:


> Yeah, I understand your fears but they should be good! Especially for a short trip and under the shade if it's a little warm.


I may drive by just to see where I could park for a few minutes, even if just to run in and see if it's worth making a special trip back over there without the dogs and if it's easy to get to from home. I just hate going to Dallas. I have always been a Ft. Worth kind of gal. 

But I do alot of stuff for the dogs I would never do for myself. I can't imagine driving an hour or more one way in horrible traffic to get me or hubby a piece of food. Especially not a fricken chicken foot! 

I gotta get my coop built


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Re: Asian markets, just be careful where the meat is sourced. If it's China, then it's really low quality, and you could actually harm your dog by feeding it (see every other Chinese food/import scare from the last few years). A lot of people here won't shop Asian markets for that reason.


----------



## Maligatork9 (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting... I was actually wondering what kind of quality it was while I was looking at all the stuff.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I recently bought a case of fish from a latin market, just to find out that it's from China. When I looked it up, I found this article (among others).

Is Seafood From China Safe | Now, China's fish are suspect - Los Angeles Times

It's a little old, but the issues remain. I know other people here have talked about China-sourced rabbit (verdict = do not buy). Maybe some of the cuts are ok.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> We are having a really warm winter through most of the US, but we haven't had very many days in the last month I wouldn't leave a dog in a car for 10-15 minutes. I'm just more scared someone will steal the car with her in it, or you know some people are just mean and nasty people and they might hurt her on purpose cause she would be by herself.


I would try taking her in the store with me if I were you. She's small, and will sit in the buggy fine. Whats the worst they can do? Ask you to leave? Then you know you can't get away with it. 

When Copper was a puppy, I took her in walmart with me three times. The last time they told me I couldn't have her with me, so I just didn't take her back. But you never know until you try.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I am going to have to google some asian markets around here. I keep hearing about them and they sound awsome!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I am going to have to google some asian markets around here. I keep hearing about them and they sound awsome!


I know - I am excited, but the fish thing does bother me some. If they import fish, what about chicken pork etc. Although i would trust whole foods alot more than processed dog food.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

figures. The USDA doesn't even require melamine testing in whole fish, or didn't in 2008. That kind of stuff drives me nuts, especially when they know it's a huge problem and can kill people. Anything to appease our Chinese landlords.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> I know - I am excited, but the fish thing does bother me some. If they import fish, what about chicken pork etc. Although i would trust whole foods alot more than processed dog food.


Ohh.. I didn't think about the importing thing. Thats a good point. I wonder if they list the source of where it comes from? Being sold in the USA I would think they would have to, but IDK.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Ohh.. I didn't think about the importing thing. Thats a good point. I wonder if they list the source of where it comes from? Being sold in the USA I would think they would have to, but IDK.


I never thought of it. I mean, when I look at fish in the store it doesn't say it where it came from that I can recall. It just has that little tag on it like with beef with the poundage and the price.

Gadzooks, just another thing to worry about.


----------



## LucyinSweden (Feb 20, 2012)

Would it really be worthwhile for them to ship things in from China though? I mean, I know there are shipments of animals going across the globe, but that seems kind of strange to me. Shipping in chickens, etc. Especially as the USDA puts so many controls on our domestic foods, seems ridiculous to allow untested imports from another country. 

But hey, logic has little to do with government.


----------



## Thunder409 (Jan 10, 2012)

There are two Asian supermarkets in my neighborhood. They are huge! I only go there to buy stuff I wouldn't usually find at any other market, but my city is so culturally diverse that we have a different market on every corner, so it isn't hard to find stuff at all. 

About the whole China issue, you should ask the owner or manager. I was able to get a hold of the owner of one of the markets and he told me that most of the fish were indeed from China, but that their chicken, beef, and pork, and some of their seafood wasn't.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

LucyinSweden said:


> Would it really be worthwhile for them to ship things in from China though? I mean, I know there are shipments of animals going across the globe, but that seems kind of strange to me. Shipping in chickens, etc. Especially as the USDA puts so many controls on our domestic foods, seems ridiculous to allow untested imports from another country.
> 
> But hey, logic has little to do with government.


i agree - my aunt bought some of those individual bottles of apple juice and then noticed it came from China. I asked my cousin, who was in govt. for many years and has alot of interest in this, why they would do that since the shipping costs so much because of liquid weight. He says it doesn't really cost very much. 

and i was in the pharma industry for many years. What is regulated out the ying yang here, over in china we just say "please do quality control" and they say ok. There are so few inspectors they don't even know where stuff is being manufactured.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> Re: Asian markets, just be careful where the meat is sourced. If it's China, then it's really low quality, and you could actually harm your dog by feeding it (see every other Chinese food/import scare from the last few years). A lot of people here won't shop Asian markets for that reason.


This has been what has kept me out of the Chinatown markets here in the city. I went through some of the shops awhile ago and saw chicken feet that were HUGE, compared to what I was finding at Whole Foods. There were so freakishly large... I just wondered what these chickens must be "fed" in order to have feet that were so enormous... :shocked:


----------

